# Interfaces in RMI



## Gast (23. Jan 2008)

Guten Abend,

ich würde gern einmal wissen, ob man bei RMI das Remote Interface 2 mal benötigt.
Einmal für den Server und einmal für den Client. 
Anders geht das doch nicht oder ?

Wenn Client und Server aslo auf 2 Maschinen laufen, dann gibt es 2 Interfaces, eins auf dem Server
und das gleiche noch einmal im Client?


Vielen Dank

Gruß


----------



## tuxedo (23. Jan 2008)

Nicht nur das Interface. Die Class-File ist notwendig.

- Alex


----------



## Gast (23. Jan 2008)

Oh, was meinst du denn mit Class File ?

Also die .java und die .class Datei oder wie...


----------



## tuxedo (24. Jan 2008)

Die .java File ist nicht nötig. Sonst hätte ich ja "UND" erwähnt. 

- Alex


----------



## Gast (24. Jan 2008)

OK, danke ich bekommeauf mein Interface folgende Fehlermeldung:

Server gestartet...

Beim Methodenaufruf:

Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-0" java.lang.Error: Unresolved compilation problems: 
	RMIRemote cannot be resolved to a type
	RMIRemote cannot be resolved to a type



Ich habe nur eine Remote Methode, die ich hier nachstehenend mal zeige:


```
public void sendLog(String daten){

		try
		{
			//Konfigurationsateien auslesen
			Sysproperties prop = Sysproperties.getInstance(Sysproperties.PROPERTY_NAME);

			Class.forName("RMIRemote");
			RMIRemote service = (RMIRemote) Naming.lookup(prop.getPropertyValue("LOG_URL"));
			service.logData(daten);
		}
		catch(Exception ex)
		{
			ex.printStackTrace();
			System.out.println("Fehler beim Aufbau der Remote Schnittstelle");
		}
```

Das INterface kann nicht aufgelöst werden ? Der class File liegt im gleichen Verzeichnis wie die Klasse, in der
diese Methode steht.


Der Pfad aus der Properties sieht so aus:  LOG_URL=rmi://localhost/Logging

Wo könnte hier mein fehler liegen ?

VG


----------



## tuxedo (24. Jan 2008)

Probier doch erstmal ein einfaches Codegerüst zum laufen zu bringen. Mir hat dabei folgendes Beispiel geholfen: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=56811&highlight=rmi+code

- Alex


----------

